# printer status is printing  but does not print!



## mrbals (Oct 9, 2010)

hello buds!i have this hpdeskjet d563 which is barely 5 months old that has been giving me probolem when trying to print.the issue is that d  printer is detected and the drivers installed but whe i a ttempt to print,i always have the notification that a document is sent to the printer and d status is 'printing' but it does not print.pls anyone with such experience and a corrective apprach is deeply appreciated.thanks


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 9, 2010)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the printer?  Do you have print jobs in que that are stuck?


----------



## mrbals (Oct 11, 2010)

johnb35 said:


> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the printer?  Do you have print jobs in que that are stuck?



yes i do of which i expect it to print after doin that but it doesnt.as regard un installing d printer will do that and give u a feedback.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 11, 2010)

If you have print jobs in que that are stuck then you'll have to clear the que by cancelling all print jobs or the first on one the list that is most likely froze up.


----------

